
Trump Thinks Grocery Stores and Banks Will Help During Shutdown - mimixco
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2019/01/24/government-shutdown-2019-trump-says-grocery-stores-help-federal-employees/2672936002/
======
mimixco
This is so nutty I had to post it. He thinks that groceries stores and banks
will help people who aren't getting paid?

I cannot imagine how this would work. The grocery store is going to give you
free food because they've "known you for years?" The bank is going to hand out
loans?

In a long list of his dumb comments, this may be near the top!

~~~
jki275
Don't know about grocery stores, but nearly all of the banks and credit unions
that are most commonly used by govt workers offer zero or low-interest loans.
Some will just automatically keep putting the normal direct deposit amount in
the accounts, with the agreement that when the pay gets turned back on they
get the money they advanced back. The article even mentions some of this.

It's been a relatively common thing for more than a decade that I know of.

------
java-man
I think the relevant wikipedia article would be [0].

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starve_the_beast](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starve_the_beast)

